# Ryzen 1700x vs 1700 (voltage difference) advise



## idx (Mar 27, 2017)

At last! I am free from the intel 4 cores curse!

I got the motherboard on the way( Asus PRIME X370-PRO ), however I am still not sure if the 1700X worth the extra 60 EUR ( 336EUR for 1700 and 396EUR for 1700x to the place where I'm ordering from).

What I would really like to confirm is the clock to clock voltage between the 2 chips, are they the same ?
I just cant find any info about this kind of comparison between the 2 chips.
And honestly, if both are running the same voltage then I might just go with the 1700 and use the extra 60EUR for something else.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 27, 2017)

You wont find this(sorry... but useless) information. Each cpu will be different as far as voltage goes... even from 1700 to 1700.


----------



## idx (Mar 27, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> You wont find this(sorry... but useless) information. Each cpu will be different as far as voltage goes... even from 1700 to 1700.



I know, I'm aware of that. I just wanna know if the 1700 is basically a bad/hot silicon when it comes to voltages in comparison to the 1700X in general? 
We all know the 1700 stock clocks is lower than the 1700x, however the 1700 is also a 65W chip does that mean it is running on lower voltage/lower clocks to achieve that. Or similar voltage range even with the default lower clocks/TDP ( in that case it means the 1700 is not that good chip overall).


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 27, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> You wont find this(sorry... but useless) information. Each cpu will be different as far as voltage goes... even from 1700 to 1700.


chances are it's binned a bit better, surely, but voltage will still vary. Don't get lost in the minutia. 

As far as overclocking, both 1700/1700x don't seem to consistently reach 4ghz+. If you want that (and up to around 4.1 if you are lucky), get a 1800x. Otherwise these seem to top out in the upper 3s.


----------



## basco (Mar 27, 2017)

from what i read in different places you can get nearly the same oc + voltage with the 1700-nonX
just for info:
https://siliconlottery.com/collections/pga-1331
short:
4,0ghz 1700 with 1,44volt
4,0ghz 1700x with 1,424 volt
4,0ghz 1800x with 1,408volt


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 27, 2017)

I'd imagine you also noticed the % each of those cpus reach 4ghz...

The 1800x is 73% with lower goltage while 1700 is 26% to reach 4ghz at that (high) voltage.


----------



## basco (Mar 27, 2017)

and only 21% of 1800x reach 4,1ghz
thanx for pointing to that EarthDog


----------



## idx (Mar 27, 2017)

I see, so it seems that AMD is really binning them carefully this time. Unlike the 95W FX 83xx E chips, the 65W TDP in Ryzen doesn't necessarily mean the chip is super efficient.
This is going to make the decision even harder.. :/



basco said:


> from what i read in different places you can get nearly the same oc + voltage with the 1700-nonX
> just for info:
> https://siliconlottery.com/collections/pga-1331
> short:
> ...



Thanks for the link , I really didn't know about this website !


----------



## basco (Mar 27, 2017)

not intended for you to buy from there but for comparison.
i think there is a good chance with every 1700 to reach for 3900mhz with reasonable volts but a lot want that magical 4,0ghz like 7700k to reach 5,0ghz


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 27, 2017)

Don't double post IDX. 

Just because it has lower TDP doesn't mean it overclocks better in the first place. Wasn't really true with the 8xxx series.. including the E. Perhaps at the end of their lifecycle maybe, but you aren't going to find that here. This is not a tough decision.


----------



## infrared (Mar 27, 2017)

You can be unlucky with any of the chips, my 1800x isn't a particularly great clocker, needs 1.425v to run 4.0ghz, and ~1.49v for 4.1ghz.
The 1700 is by far the best of the bunch in terms of performance for dollar, especially if you plan to manually overclock it anyway, in which case you don't need XFR or higher base/boost clocks of the more expensive chips.


----------



## idx (Mar 27, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Don't double post IDX.


Yeah, sorry about that just realized.



EarthDog said:


> Just because it has lower TDP doesn't mean it overclocks better in the first place. Wasn't really true with the 8xxx series.. including the E. Perhaps at the end of their lifecycle maybe, but you aren't going to find that here. This is not a tough decision.



I have seen in person the FX 8320E running at 4ghz with only 1.16v I even played with it for sometime maybe that one was just a super lucky pick.

About the 1800X is just not for me (560EUR over here). Personally I think its not worth it to pay that much money for 100-200Mhz difference. However when it comes to the 1700X and 1700 they are really close in price. For 60EUR more I can get the 1700X,  just somehow I still get the feeling that for the build I'm planning on .. the 65w 1700 is a good idea.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 27, 2017)

Get the 1700..budget is clearly a concern and, as posted, the results between them are not much different.


----------



## idx (Mar 27, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Get the 1700..budget is clearly a concern and, as posted, the results between them are not much different.



I just don't want to spend too much on this build, budget wise + the fact that this is not a really huge upgrade for me I already got a not that bad PC.
However I would really make good use of more cores ( I think ), something that doesn't get crippled when I compile something and try to do other stuff at the same time (with intel 4 cores it feels like choking), basically I got lots of stuff running at the same time and I believe upgrading to an 8+ cores part does make sense (and ofc gaming is important to me  ). I was really impressed with what someone was showing about Ryzen running 4 games in window mode + some web-browsing and the system is still fully responsive!

Edit: I think I will go for the 1700 if it can get to 3.9Ghz then nothing can beat that price/perf, I believe.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 27, 2017)

If you cant make use of the cores, then get a 7700K for the exact same price. Its more stable, overclocks higher, etc..........

For your elementary multitasking a 7700K is plenty.


----------



## r9 (Mar 27, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I'd imagine you also noticed the % each of those cpus reach 4ghz...
> 
> The 1800x is 73% with lower goltage while 1700 is 26% to reach 4ghz at that (high) voltage.


That is some great info.
Where did you get that info from ?


----------



## idx (Mar 27, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> If you cant make use of the cores, then get a 7700K for the exact same price. Its more stable, overclocks higher, etc..........



No please, no more 4 cores for me . I'm done with 4 cores cpus ( and currently at EUR 378,40 this feels so wrong at so many levels )!

I went for the 1700 ! I should get it in few days , hopefully worth it.



EarthDog said:


> For your elementary multitasking a 7700K is plenty.



And trust me I know how to make a cpu sweat ...
Thanks for the help !


----------

